# The MooLoo



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

I am showing this to Evra!


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Those scientists! First they develop a vaccine for COVID-19 in record time. Now they're potty training cows! Whatever will they do next?! Be sure to listen to Science Friday on NPR to stay informed!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Actually the mRNA vaccines have been in the pipeline for years, but I am still grateful and humbled that scientists had the stepping stones and weren’t starting from ground zero. As to the MooLoo, I had a chuckle about that. Whatever helps the planet for future generations of poodles and their humans!


----------

